# 2006 e60 bmw sound system



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

So, this is a friend's car that I'm doing for free, kind of. I talked him into buying some of the equipment that I haven't been able to sell yet, and then I'm installing it all for free/barter. He is going to help me with some tile work in exchange. If you don't like the equipment used, feel free to donate.

The goal of the system is to be relatively stealth, have better tonality, add some bass, and install his nav.

He brought me a broken kenwood nav, and I'm going to see if I can fix it before I toss it in.

Fromt speakers will be eclipse tweeters and polk audio 4" in the stock locations, running passive of the the front channels of an alpine 5 channel amp. 

A cdt 5.25" will be used as a center channel running phantom off of the rear two channels of the alpine 5 channel.

The sub channel will be powering the stock subs/mids under the seats.

An alpine 2 channel will be running a pair of lanzar 10s free air in the rear deck. And, some eclipse 5.25" coaxs will be used in the rear running off of the deck power.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

This is all I was able to do today. I should be able to work on the rest next weekend and finish it all up.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Recovered the rear deck because it was stained. The grill will be painted black.


----------



## Zamestytel (May 15, 2012)

Great JOB!!! Do you have pictures of final product?


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Zamestytel said:


> Great JOB!!! Do you have pictures of final product?


I lost my camera with the memory card. We changed everything in the car. I might post pictures someday when I see the car again.


----------



## Zamestytel (May 15, 2012)

Did you remove subs from the rear panel aswell? I'm interested in doing it, just wonder if there is any reason why I shouldn't do it in rear panel?


----------



## Zamestytel (May 15, 2012)

Still looking for any info about subs in rear panel. Do they sound good? or rattle too much?
anyone?


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

I did an aperiodic set-up with a pair of tens instead of free-air. It sounded much better, but it did rattle a bit. I fixed most of the rattles, but I ran out of tme to finish. Next time I get the car, I will add an eq, an ipod hookup, and find the little rattle. Oh, and I'll post updated pics. Probably won't be for a few weeks, though.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Did you ever get the tile work done?


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

trojan fan said:


> Did you ever get the tile work done?


Yeah, he finished it. He chose to add on a few other things to the system, though, which threw the barter agreement out of balance. He has been traveling and not had a chance to bring the car back for me to finish. Soon it will be complete.


----------



## SutenioR (Mar 19, 2014)

What about amplifier ? how do you connect it ? maybe you also have pictures for that ? I'm new at this and now I'm planing to upgrade audio on My BMW E 60


----------

